# Stihl MS250 vs. Husqvarna 435 or 445



## lopro (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in the market for my first chainsaw, and I want a good Stihl or Husqvarna. This is for my personal firewood needs mainly. I only burn about 3.5 cords per season, so I don't do much cutting. I'm basically looking for something inexpensive and durable that can take an 18" bar.

My price limit is in the low $300s, but I would love to spend way less or get a decent used saw if it comes from a reputable seller.

Any advice?


----------



## tec498 (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be looking at those saws if you want to run an 18" B/C. They are really better suited to a 16" B/C. I would get a Stihl ms290 Farm Boss. I got mine for less than $370 out the door brand new. It has a 56cc engine and has a lot more power than the 3 saws you mentioned. For how much wood you cut per year it should last a long time.


----------



## John R (Feb 2, 2011)

tec498 said:


> I wouldn't be looking at those saws if you want to run an 18" B/C. They are really better suited to a 16" B/C. I would get a Stihl ms290 Farm Boss. I got mine for less than $370 out the door brand new. It has a 56cc engine and has a lot more power than the 3 saws you mentioned. For how much wood you cut per year it should last a long time.


 
I second this suggestion, can't go wrong with a Stihl.

The MS250 is a great little saw, I had one with an 18 inch bar, and cut a lot of firewood with it, never a problem.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 2, 2011)

My 025 is a great saw. I nodded the muffler and it pulls a 18" bar with. 325 burried very well.


----------



## jimbojango (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a fan of 250's. i traded mine off for a 260 pro though. I think you can pull a 14 or a 16" w/ a 250 well, but 18 is getting on the upper end, especiallly for a first time saw owner. I've never used a 290 but some of my buddies say they are a little heavy but they do a good job getting the job done. I'd probably steer you towards a 290 so you only need 1 saw and can cut a little bigger tree. Ideally you'd get an 036, 360, 361 or 362 for the "1 saw plan" just get one thats used and in good shape


----------



## The Count (Feb 2, 2011)

tec498 said:


> I wouldn't be looking at those saws if you want to run an 18" B/C. They are really better suited to a 16" B/C. I would get a Stihl ms290 Farm Boss. I got mine for less than $370 out the door brand new. It has a 56cc engine and has a lot more power than the 3 saws you mentioned. For how much wood you cut per year it should last a long time.


 
+3

can`t beat the price of the 290.


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 2, 2011)

Being a Husky guy... I've got to give my .02! LOL 

If your going to look at huskies. The 435(I own one, it is a great LIGHT duty saw) or 445 are good home owner saws. 

But you would be better off with a 359 or soon to be released 555 saws. Split cased saws that really easy to modify and work on. Check out alamia.us for good deal on saws or baileysonline.com . 

A stihl 290 would last you a long time, but they are really not as refined compared to huskies landowner saws. The a/v setup and filtration is not so great on the older stihl landowner saws.

My .02

Mike


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 2, 2011)

Echo cs 400, or cs 530. Look on your craigslist. The echo cs 400 runs a 18" and with a muffler mod runs really well. Also comes with a 5 year warrenty.


----------



## lopro (Feb 2, 2011)

gallegosmike said:


> Being a Husky guy... I've got to give my .02! LOL
> 
> If your going to look at huskies. The 435(I own one, it is a great LIGHT duty saw) or 445 are good home owner saws.
> 
> ...


 
What exactly is "Light Duty"? Does it have to do with how long you run the saw on average? I'm not planning on felling any trees. And I don't see myself using the saw for more than an hour at a time. I would probably use it less than once a month...


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 2, 2011)

lopro said:


> What exactly is "Light Duty"? Does it have to do with how long you run the saw on average? I'm not planning on felling any trees. And I don't see myself using the saw for more than an hour at a time. I would probably use it less than once a month...


 
If thats all your gonna use it, i would def. recommend the Echo cs 400 there is one on my craigslist for $220 new in box.


----------



## jimbojango (Feb 2, 2011)

lopro said:


> What exactly is "Light Duty"? Does it have to do with how long you run the saw on average? I'm not planning on felling any trees. And I don't see myself using the saw for more than an hour at a time. I would probably use it less than once a month...


 
i don't know how much a 290 or 250 is new.. but if your tree's are over 14" or so, get the 290.. if under... get a 250  how are you going to split wood?


----------



## struggle (Feb 2, 2011)

I have beat the living daylights out of my MS290 and now have an 029 that I will rebuild just because it is such a good all rounder for the price range and reliability.

For a firewood cutter it is a great saw. I would down the road plan on a lighter limbing saw. Two saws for firewood cutting is really a nice balance. 

Bigger one MS290 for cutting the tree down and bucking it and a smaller saw for cleaning up the limbs.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 2, 2011)

445 or even better a new 450, 320 on ebay. 025 and 250 are a big POS


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 2, 2011)

025/MS250 are great saws imo (reliable, light, good power to weight and cost effective).


----------



## tec498 (Feb 2, 2011)

I recommended the 290 and I can tell you this... I have a Husqvarna 440 and a Stihl ms290. The 440 and 435 are very similar. The Husqvarna is good saw for small stuff and the fact that it is so light is definitely a plus. I just bought the ms290 and I only use the 440 for the smallest stuff now. If I could only have one of the two I would pick the Stihl. It has A LOT more power than the 440 and the 440 has a 16" bar, the ms290 has an 18". The 440 bogs down on logs that the ms290 easily goes through. If you are only planning on owning 1 saw for firewood you should get something between 50-60cc's. You will be glad you got a saw that's a little bigger down the road, especially if you ever need to do a bigger job. I really like my 440 but in my opinion the fit/finish on the Stihl is superior.

If you don't like the Stihl you could also get a Husqvarna 455 rancher. The engine size is about the same but I believe it has a little bit less horsepower. I personally like the ms290 better than the 455, the 455 feels like I'm holding a cow for some reason. Both saws will get the job done and have a modest price point.

As far as a 359... I looked at them before I got my ms290. I couldn't justify the price for how much it will be used. New they are over $500.

Anyway, I was in a similar boat as you less than a month ago and I picked up an ms290 and don't regret it. Thats just my $.02


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 2, 2011)

bcorradi said:


> 025/MS250 are great saws imo (reliable, light, good power to weight and cost effective).


 
The 025 /ms 250 is big blocky and ugly, handles like a railroad tie, has the power of a 40 cc saw, the 445-450 are way nicer looking, handles alot better and either one will completely destroy a 025 in the wood. Beside that they are a ok saw! LOL


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 2, 2011)

Whatever you do, get yourself to some different dealers (Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolmar, etc.) and get a few models in your hands. That will help you to get an idea of what we're talking about regarding weight, balance, power-to-weight, bulk, etc.

If you do decide on an MS290, check Craigslist, too. Around here, there are some good looking models for ~$250.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Feb 2, 2011)

As an owner of the 445 I think this would fit you needs.When warm it is a one puller, it sips gas but has more than enough power to pull an 18 bar.Vibration is near zero.For what you want to spend this should fit your needs, Ken


----------



## sunfish (Feb 2, 2011)

Any of those saws will work for the little bit you need. 

Go the the dealers and hold them, pick the one you like best.

Personally I'd go with Husky and a better slightly larger model.


----------



## CGC4200 (Feb 2, 2011)

*445 over 435 for firewood duty*

I have a 435, nimble little 41 cc saw for limbing duty & will cut firewood.
The larger 445 would be a better pick for firewood duty.


----------



## jimbojango (Feb 2, 2011)

i wouldn't get an echo or a dolmar unless there is a dealer in your area thats been there awhile... stihl and huskys are everywhere.. especially stihls.. so if you get something you don't like you can trade it off for somethign else AND get parts and or service if you need it.

I am personally a stihl man so i'm biased and like i said earlier.. 290 if tree's will be 16" or so consistantly.. but if 12 or 14" and under i'd go with the 250. i'd like to see someone out run my 250 or 260pro with a husky of the same cc size. Not saying it won't do it, but i sure cut a hell of a lot of wood in an hour with one out of tops.


----------



## The Count (Feb 2, 2011)

it all comes to you man.
I like Stihl as much as Husqvarna; only Husqvarna are slightly better I think.
It was tough to pay 490$ for the 346XP when the MS 290 was 350.
I did it anyway coz it felt better.
you go and feel them. the saw will speak to you. let the saw choose you man and fear no evil.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 2, 2011)

I would look for a good used ms260 on ebay for around $300. Much better than the homeowner models you are considering.


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 2, 2011)

lopro said:


> What exactly is "Light Duty"? Does it have to do with how long you run the saw on average? I'm not planning on felling any trees. And I don't see myself using the saw for more than an hour at a time. I would probably use it less than once a month...


 
Light Duty is in how the saw was designed to last and how much it costs. The saw manufactures built / designed the saw for low hour usage. Say a rough estimate of 50 hours or less of usage during a years time. So a light duty / home owner grade saw might be okay for some one who trims trees around the a house and cuts say less then 2 cords of firewood. 

Each saw manufacturers calls each type saw category by different names. But it breaks down by intended usage and overall cost of the saw.

1. Light duty - Home owner - Hobby saw. 
2. Medium duty - Land owner - Prosumer (professional+consumer=”advanced consumer”) .
3. Heavy duty - Pro Grade

Saw manufacturers works along those lines and sometimes blurs the line between those categories. 

My .02

Mike


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 2, 2011)

I am just a weekend firewood cutter. I could get away with just using my Husky 455 to cut with. Between me and my father and father-inlaw, we will cut over 14-20 cords of wood. I cut scrub pines (pinon) with a million limbs on them. So a pro grade saw with high quality A/V system is very important to me. Like I said before, a stihl MS-290 is a good saw that will last a very long time with careful ownership. My father used a 029 stihl for over 14 years with no problems. I just gave him last year a Jonsered 2159(which is the same as a husky 359). 

He will never again use his stihl 029 for anything other then a backup saw. The ergonomics, a/v system and air filtration setup of a 2159 out classes a stihl 029 / MS-290. 

Heck, I let my father use my husky 346xp-ne. I could not get the saw back from him!!! That saw is fantastic piece of machinery!!! 

What I am trying to say is that you get what you pay for. And a tool like a chainsaw. It is better in the long run to buy a higher end saw that you cut more efficiently and comfortably with. 

My .02

Mike


----------



## The Count (Feb 2, 2011)

gallegosmike said:


> I am just a weekend firewood cutter. I could get away with just using my Husky 455 to cut with. Between me and my father and father-inlaw, we will cut over 14-20 cords of wood. I cut scrub pines (pinon) with a million limbs on them. So a pro grade saw with high quality A/V system is very important to me. Like I said before, a stihl MS-290 is a good saw that will last a very long time with careful ownership. My father used a 029 stihl for over 14 years with no problems. I just gave him last year a Jonsered 2159(which is the same as a husky 359).
> 
> He will never again use his stihl 029 for anything other then a backup saw. The ergonomics, a/v system and air filtration setup of a 2159 out classes a stihl 029 / MS-290.
> 
> ...


 
true, you get what you pay for. but 290 is a bit more, provided that you are young and the weight is no problem.

and I`m a Husky guy.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 2, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> My 025 is a great saw. I nodded the muffler and it pulls a 18" bar with. 325 burried very well.


 
I also have an 025 with muff mod and it pulls the stihl RS .325 18" chain just fine. It starts easy and is very reliable.


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 2, 2011)

The Count said:


> true, you get what you pay for. but 290 is a bit more, provided that you are young and the weight is no problem.
> 
> and I`m a Husky guy.


 
Point taken! LOL 

I view the world through "orange" tinted glasses! LOL

I am spoiled with modern husky saws ergonomics, a/v, and filtration system that stihl has "borrowed" for their new line of saws. ;-)

Mike


----------



## lopro (Feb 2, 2011)

So...based on what I'm hearing:


My search is now refined to the Husq 445 or 455 vs. MS290?

I'm leaning toward the Husq 445 because of price.


----------



## shoot501 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the little Stihl. Neighbor has an 025 he's used to clear land and cut wood for two households for years. Had one for the wife and I really liked it.


----------



## heathkiks (Feb 2, 2011)

I am certainly an odd man out, but really look into the Dolmar 510. Just a shy over $300 and get a great product.


----------



## Terry Syd (Feb 2, 2011)

The Husky 450 (50cc) is a big bore 445. Since it has the same ports, carb, muffler, etc. as the 445, the peak horsepower isn't that much higher than the 445. However, it does have more torque down lower in the RPMs - and it weighs the same as the 445. 

I've seen them advertised on Ebay fairly cheaply. It's likely there would be no warranty, but if you are already looking at used saws, then that probably doesn't bother you.


----------



## The Count (Feb 3, 2011)

either way you go, I think you`ll be happy;
if not, there is a law that sais that one can always buy another saw.

however appreciate the saw for what it is: a homeowner or a landowner saw.
if you want light, fast, strong, you go for a pro

if you buy the cheapest Stihl/Husky and expect the world from it, you`ll be unhapy (I have an uncle who does that)


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 3, 2011)

heathkiks said:


> I am certainly an odd man out, but really look into the Dolmar 510. Just a shy over $300 and get a great product.


 
Naaa, your not...

Baileysonline has the Makita DCS-510 for $359.95. It is pretty close to a stihl ms-260 in HP and weight. Dolmar / Makita support can sometimes be lacking. 

My .02

Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 3, 2011)

gallegosmike said:


> .....
> 
> A stihl 290 would last you a long time, but they are really not as refined compared to huskies landowner saws. The a/v setup and filtration is not so great on the older stihl landowner saws.
> 
> ...


 
:agree2:


----------



## CJH1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Before I decided on the husky 435 last month, I looked at Stihl first. The 250 and up felt like they were built well. The 211 and below seemed to have lighter weight handles than the 250. For what I got my 435 for, the stihls were a bit more money. I have a great stihl dealer that I got my 361 and my dads 362 from, so I'm not biased towards either brand. The husky 435 and up felt a lot better than the 235 model. The saws you are looking at are all capable of suiting your needs, it will come down to price. I ordered my 435 from baileys and got a good price on it. I would physically check out the saws you are looking at to see what feels right to you.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 3, 2011)

CJH1 said:


> I ordered my 435 from baileys and got a good price on it. I would physically check out the saws you are looking at to see what feels right to you.


 
I would buy a new homeowner/landowner saw from a Dealer, and not from internet or Box Store. Difference in price is not significant and Dealer will provide warranty service if needed. Just try getting a Dealer to service your Box Store or Internet bought saw.

Stihl Dealers here are offering double warranty (2 yr) for non commercial use and purchasing a 6-pack of ultra oil mix.


----------



## CJH1 (Feb 3, 2011)

bigredd said:


> I would buy a new homeowner/landowner saw from a Dealer, and not from internet or Box Store. Difference in price is not significant and Dealer will provide warranty service if needed. Just try getting a Dealer to service your Box Store or Internet bought saw.
> 
> Stihl Dealers here are offering double warranty (2 yr) for non commercial use and purchasing a 6-pack of ultra oil mix.


I agree with buying from a dealer for service, but the difference in price was about $60 cheaper from baileys than from my local dealer. Granted, it's not the dealers fault he has to charge sales tax. With Baileys being a site sponsor and seeing the good things said about them on this site, I had no problem giving them my business.


----------



## lopro (Feb 4, 2011)

The Husqvarna 445 is becoming the leader...The Stihl 290 sounds great, but it's a bit out of my price range. I still have to go see the Husky, but I'm leaning that way. Thanks for all the expert opinions.


----------



## anymanusa (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought a 435 as my first saw, and I was pretty dissappointed with it as a primary saw so I got a ms280 too. The 435 is nice, but it's a really small, light, and slow saw, I wouldn't recommend it for a primary unless you have more patience than me.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 4, 2011)

anymanusa said:


> I bought a 435 as my first saw, and I was pretty dissappointed with it as a primary saw so I got a ms280 too. The 435 is nice, but it's a really small, light, and slow saw, *I wouldn't recommend it for a primary unless you have more patience than me*.



:agree2:


----------



## The Count (Feb 4, 2011)

*XP. The only Way !*


----------



## lopro (Feb 4, 2011)

anymanusa said:


> I bought a 435 as my first saw, and I was pretty dissappointed with it as a primary saw so I got a ms280 too. The 435 is nice, but it's a really small, light, and slow saw, I wouldn't recommend it for a primary unless you have more patience than me.


 
Any thoughts about the 445? Right now, I'm guessing the 445 or the Stihl MS250. They are both in the same range...and I know there are better saws for less than $100 extra, but $300 is my price limit.


----------



## CGC4200 (Feb 4, 2011)

*recon/refurbished 445's*

There are still some on Flea-bay for ~ $200 delivered.
You can take a chance & save $100, think others members have
bought one and it worked out OK.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 4, 2011)

By the sounds of things you won't use it too often. Just buy one of those shiny hand saws lol and a couple coffees. You'll be fine lol


----------



## atlarge54 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a former ms250 owner, a good reliable saw. When it became less than reliable due to a bad fuel line I purchased a used Husky 345 (45cc) on craigslist for $150. That Stihl couldn't even begin to cut as fast as the Husky----I tend to give some credit to the NK chain though. A couple weeks ago I got a Husky 350 in excellent shape for $120 on craigslist. If you're not in a hurry shop for a good used saw, they're out there.


----------



## anymanusa (Feb 4, 2011)

lopro said:


> Any thoughts about the 445? Right now, I'm guessing the 445 or the Stihl MS250. They are both in the same range...and I know there are better saws for less than $100 extra, but $300 is my price limit.


 
It'd be adequate, but like you, when I bought my first chainsaw, I was thinking 300ish, but ended up having to correct that initial mistake by spending an additional $500 on my 280. Now that it's all said and done I use and need the $800 worth of the two saws that I own, but if I were to do it all over again, i'd probably just have a single saw like the 346xp, ms261, 271, 280 or 290.

That 445 will be on the lower end of productivity, but if price is a strict limit, it's a better choice than the 435. Not sure about the 250 though, as I've not used one or given it much thought.


----------



## The Count (Feb 4, 2011)

I was the same;
hunting a saw, a new one, for the smallest amount of money.
I was thinking 300-350
In the process you`ll think that for an extra buck you`ll get a much better saw; then think about the fact that you`ll use and enjoy your new saw for 10 years, therefore those extra bucks divided by 10 mean nothing, but the smile on your face for 10 years will be priceless.
in the end I went for the 346 XP that costed me 630 shipping to Romania included.
do I regret it ?
Hell no !


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 4, 2011)

anymanusa said:


> It'd be adequate, but like you, when I bought my first chainsaw, I was thinking 300ish, but ended up having to correct that initial mistake by spending an additional $500 on my 280. Now that it's all said and done I use and need the $800 worth of the two saws that I own, but if I were to do it all over again, i'd probably just have a single saw like the 346xp, ms261, 271, 280 or 290.
> 
> That 445 will be on the lower end of productivity, but if price is a strict limit, it's a better choice than the 435. Not sure about the 250 though, as I've not used one or given it much thought.



I will not comment on the MS250 except that it was a model in dire need of a replacement, and now the 251 is out (but not on all markets). 

As expected, it is a bit heavier, but still a light saw. The MS291 also is out, and actually is lighter than the 290, as long as you avoid the optional add-ons.

Buying a 250 or 290 at this point doesn't make much sence, unless the price is dumped by a substantial margin.


----------



## lopro (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngbuck20 said:


> By the sounds of things you won't use it too often. Just buy one of those shiny hand saws lol and a couple coffees. You'll be fine lol


 
That's what I've been doing up until now. Only thing is...I quit drinking coffee recently. :biggrinbounce2:

I'm also not too eager to buy used online, although a 455 for about $200 sounds very tempting!!!


----------



## lopro (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been looking online, and it seems like I can find a Husky455 for close to my price range...new! It seems like I need to focus in that area. Would love to buy from a local dealer and get the warranty from them, but to get a superior saw is first objective.

Is that a good saw for a first timer? I have about an hour of chainsaw experience, so I'll be starting from ground zero.


----------



## wyk (Feb 4, 2011)

435? Really? The MS250 we have at the ranch here with a muffler mod will cut all day long with an 18" full comp bar buried in pine, and cuts 12" rounds of oak and maple without complaining if you don't go getting carried away leaning on it like a 460. Not too bad for a disposable, if you ask me. I used it for 4 hours yesterday limbing, bucking, and thinning a few a maples and brush I felled by the creek and have no complaints. I had a 372 to reach for when the wood got large, but the 250 did just as much work. I have been earnestly trying to kill this 250 and it just won't die. Even running it a tad lean because I can't be bothered to trim the tabs. I have had my eye on a 346xp for a while now.


----------



## NHtech (Feb 4, 2011)

my opinion is that their both good saws so i would go with a servicing dealer just in case you have trouble because if you do what i did it can be a pain (bought a husky 450 from a local hardware store broke the motor mount on the 2nd or 3rd tank of fuel ) i took me three months to get it straighten out but i realy love this saw now what happened was a fluke (well not realy was just used to stihl chains that don't strech so much the husky chain streched came off saw and broke the motor mount ) so i could not imagine warranty issues one might have with a saw purchased from ebay just my0.02


----------



## gallegosmike (Feb 4, 2011)

lopro said:


> That's what I've been doing up until now. Only thing is...I quit drinking coffee recently. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I'm also not too eager to buy used online, although a 455 for about $200 sounds very tempting!!!


 
A 455 Rancher would be just fine for what you need to do. Just make sure to clean off the area around the oil tank with a paint brush before adding oil to to the oil tank. The oiler can not handle to much gunk before it quites on you. Other then that, plus setting the carb right and general maintenance. The saw is pretty trouble free and great for general firewood duty!

My .02

Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 5, 2011)

NHtech said:


> my opinion is that their both good saws so i would go with a servicing dealer just in case you have trouble because if you do what i did it can be a pain (bought a husky 450 from a local hardware store broke the motor mount on the 2nd or 3rd tank of fuel ) i took me three months to get it straighten out but i realy love this saw now what happened was a fluke (well not realy was just used to stihl chains that don't strech so much the husky chain streched came off saw and broke the motor mount ) so i could not imagine warranty issues one might have with a saw purchased from ebay just my0.02



All new chain needs to be readjusted pretty often, including Stihl - blaming your mistake on the chain brand is not fair! :msp_wink:


----------



## lopro (Feb 6, 2011)

And what about the Husky 350? I guess it's an older saw because I only see them used online. I think it's in the 50cc range and the prices seem pretty good used.

Anybody have experience with this saw? It seems like it could be a better option than the Husky 445...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 7, 2011)

lopro said:


> And what about the Husky 350? I guess it's an older saw because I only see them used online. I think it's in the 50cc range and the prices seem pretty good used.
> 
> Anybody have experience with this saw? It seems like it could be a better option than the Husky 445...


 
It would be better than all the listed ones, no doubt about that! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## lopro (Feb 7, 2011)

I definitely like the specs and the prices for the used Husky 350s that I see out there. The hunt is on!


----------



## es332 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am also in the market for a new saw , I have looked at he MS250 and husky 445 Today I'm leaning to the STIHL just for the hp seems to have more hp per c.i. and price seems to be compairable.


----------



## lopro (Apr 6, 2011)

*Well, I finally did it...*

It took me long enough, but I finally bought a new Husqvarna 450 from my local small engine shop.

I really wanted the Husqvarna 350, but couldn't muster enough trust to get one on ebay. I actually bought a 350 on ebay, but had to send it back to the seller because it wasn't running properly. That pretty much convinced me to buy a new saw.

Any pointers on things I need to do to a new saw to break it in??


----------



## MEATSAW (Apr 6, 2011)

lopro said:


> I'm basically looking for something inexpensive and durable that can take an 18" bar.
> 
> My price limit is in the low $300s, but I would love to spend way less or get a decent used saw if it comes from a reputable seller.
> 
> Any advice?



You should seriously consider checking out your local Craigslist and Ebay. You can get a used "pro" saw that will kick the snot out of the saws you mention. Look for Stihl 026 or 028. Older? Yup, but definitely meets/exceeds what you are looking for. Don't settle!


----------



## es332 (Apr 6, 2011)

No break in period on a saw , I purchased a 460 huquvarna


----------



## Ayanami (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry for bumping a old thread but I was googling somethings and this popped up so I figured I would give it a read and I have seen alot of false information about husqavarna. First the 435 is a good saw and its a 50cc motor or the one I own is at least. Second yes its a smaller saw however I have been using one for land clearing for the last five years and I have not had any problems with it even with bigger trees. I have an 18 inch bar and chain and it gives no problems running it all day with little time between shut offs. As with all saws or other equipment or tools I recommend taking them at least once a year to a local servicer and having them due a tune up and check everything out. The biggest reason that most loggers use sthil saws is because husqvarna saws turn more rpms than a sthil which makes the sthil a safer option when your cutting trees because you dont want the saw going through the trees so fast that you don't notice its falling. It might sound like I'm biased well maybe a little but everything I have wrote is based on technical specs and data that can be easily found on the internet.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 25, 2014)

First a Husky 435 is 40.9 cc and second a Husky does not cut through trees so fast that you don't see them falling. And 3rd this is not a good first post, no bs needed here. Steve


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Ayanami said:


> Sorry for bumping a old thread but I was googling somethings and this popped up so I figured I would give it a read and I have seen alot of false information about husqavarna. First the 435 is a good saw and its a 50cc motor or the one I own is at least. Second yes its a smaller saw however I have been using one for land clearing for the last five years and I have not had any problems with it even with bigger trees. I have an 18 inch bar and chain and it gives no problems running it all day with little time between shut offs. As with all saws or other equipment or tools I recommend taking them at least once a year to a local servicer and having them due a tune up and check everything out. The biggest reason that most loggers use sthil saws is because husqvarna saws turn more rpms than a sthil which makes the sthil a safer option when your cutting trees because you dont want the saw going through the trees so fast that you don't notice its falling. It might sound like I'm biased well maybe a little but everything I have wrote is based on technical specs and data that can be easily found on the internet.



 this gets the captain misinformed award of the year.


----------

